# Wolken realistisch erstellen



## Devourer (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich brauch unbdenigt eine realistische Wolke, wenns geht das ich die formen kann wie ich sie brauche. Hoffe das geht bei PS, ist wichtig und drigend, bin für jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar!


----------



## D@nger (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
wenn das für dich eine Wolke ist kannst du die "Eigene-Form-Werkzeuge" verwenden und als Pfad zeichnen, damit du sie modifizieren kannst.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Juli 2006)

Sie soll halbwegs realistisch sein und du willst sie so haben, wie du sie brauchst? Selber zeichnen! 

Hier ein paar Links, die dir mit Sicherheit helfen:

Painting Clouds in Adobe Photoshop

Lunacore Photoshop Training - Realistic Clouds tutorial (part 1/4)

Ansonsten bleibt dir immer noch die Möglichkeit Wolken aus anderen Photos zu übernehmen, bspw. mit einer Maske.

Grüße

Philip


----------

